# Mike ganus 1-2-3 med program



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

What's going on peeps.
What do you guys think of this, it's a whole lot of medication isn't it?
I remember seeing his other system in his darkening video awhile back. What do you guys think 1-2-3-4-0verkill? Is it pure advertisment? Any one ever use this and how are ur birds doing now? I know he knows how to market his stuff is this just another one of those?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally, I only medicate when I see a problem come up. No use in weakening the birds' immune systems if there's nothing wrong. Not to mention too much medication can make their body immune to it, so when a problem DOES come up, the medicine may not work as efficiently as it would before.
I'd rather use natural ways of keeping the birds healthy. Like vinegar, garlic, pepper, honey, etc.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Just went back and looked at his program again. Wanted to mention I don't like the idea of 5-in-1 either. It's always better to treat as few things as you can at a time, especially if your birds only have one or two problems. If that's the case, why give them medication for 3 other non-existant diseases too? 
Besides, taking it a step at a time is generally more effective than trying to wipe out everything at once. I think just about any pigeon doctor will tell you that.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

IMO, he's just trying to SELL his products. LOOK at the regimen he puts out. Something in the water the DAY BEFORE SHIPPING
Something in the water the DAY OF SHIPPING
Something in the water the DAY OF RACE/RETURN
Something in the water the 1ST and 2ND day AFTER return
Something in the water the 3RD day AFTER return
Something in the water the 4TH day AFTER return.

That's some kind of "stuff" in the water 7 DAYS A WEEK..........does THAT make any sense to any of you?
Poor birds can't even get a drink of plain old fashioned water.........

And, maybe I didn't look hard enough, but the vast majority of race results that I see for GFL birds are birds that are in a futurity/one loft race/some other fanciers loft.......which means that MOST of them aren't getting junk shoved down their throats 7 days a week. 
Maybe THAT'S why his birds win so much IN OTHER LOFTS


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> IMO, he's just trying to SELL his products. LOOK at the regimen he puts out. Something in the water the DAY BEFORE SHIPPING
> Something in the water the DAY OF SHIPPING
> Something in the water the DAY OF RACE/RETURN
> Something in the water the 1ST and 2ND day AFTER return
> ...


 It's a small world out there, so I don't like to mention names too often. Less I end up on the phone with them in the near future, and you know....you feel like you shoved a knife in their back. But, I go along with your thinking.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

I know That's why I wanna see if anyone does or tried this here:/ another form of dopping LOL.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KUDOs Becky and Renee!!

*Less is more!!*

Shi


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It is just trying to sell product as has been said. Throwing drugs at any Animal, as "prevention" is silly, it over works the kidneys, as well as has been said, messes up the Natural ability for a Bird to avoid disease.
Not to mention it most likely shortens their Race career, as well as theLongevity in the breeding loft....... Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> I know That's why I wanna see if anyone does or tried this here:/ *another form of dopping *LOL.


Well, I don't think I'd go THAT far.......
Just seems like a lot of stuff to me, some of it _maybe _necessary but some of it not. (IMO)
I personally don't give my birds ANY kind of medication once we start racing. And I follow the same procedures year round with what they DO get in their water. 
MY philosophy is if you keep them healthy all year, you don't have do anything "special" during racing, which is the LAST time I would think they need medication. 
Now, I'll admit, I'm not crazy about the way some of the birds that are shipped with my birds are kept, but everyone doesn't do things the way I do them. So far, in 7 years (knock on wood), I haven't had a problem.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> IMO, he's just trying to SELL his products. LOOK at the regimen he puts out. Something in the water the DAY BEFORE SHIPPING
> Something in the water the DAY OF SHIPPING
> Something in the water the DAY OF RACE/RETURN
> Something in the water the 1ST and 2ND day AFTER return
> ...


I totally agree with this! Why else would someone put so much into the water? It's common sense! The only thing I do is put electrolytes into the water on the day of returning from a race. Other than that, it's garlic one day a week alternating with ACV one day a week.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well put Kal-El, Dave


----------

